# Sirius XM Radio Cast from WM-4 to Bluetooth Speakers



## Finatic7 (Feb 14, 2020)

Tough question that I can't seem to find an answer to anywhere after hours of research. The set up. I have a Simrad NSS12 Evo 3 on my skiff. It has no built in stereo and don't want to do a built in. I've been running 2 Turtlebox speakers as a pair and playing music from my phone for the sand bar trips with the fam. I've always wanted to get the Sirius weather on my Simrad and found a deal on a WM-4 recently. So here's my dilemma...I do go pretty deep into areas where there is no phone signal, so I was thinking that it would be great to get the Sirius music subscription along with the Coastal Weather through the WM-4. It does have the red/white audio output that I could do something with...just can't seem to find a device that will take that signal and stream it over bluetooth to my Turtlebox speakers. I do realize that I can just use the Sirius App on my phone, but it won't work in the areas with no signal. So any genius audio gurus out there that can point me in the right direction? Many thanks in advance for your attention.


----------

